# מה עושים עם דיכאון לפני החתונה ?



## T79 (19/4/15)

מה עושים עם דיכאון לפני החתונה ? 
דיכאונות, בכי, עצבים, סיוטים, מריבות, חוסר חשק, חוסר מוטיבציה וחוסר אנרגיות לאירוע הזה, מעבר דירה, פחד מהחיים שאחרי... איך מתגברים על כל השינויים האלו ? אני כל הזמן בדיכאון, לא מפסיקה לבכות, לא מסוגלת להסתכל על ההזמנות למרות שעשינו רעיון מאוד יפה. החתונה בסוף החודש הבא  ואני לא יודעת מה לעשות עם עצמי, אני פשוט יורדת מהפסים .. לא בא לי על האירוע ההמוני הזה בכלל.. אני יודעת שכמעט כל הכלות עוברות את זה, אבל זה ממש לא מנחם אותי.. במקום להיות שמחה ולהתרגש, אני רק בוכה. מה עושים ? איך נרגעים ? עזרה, עצות ותמיכה נפשית יתקבלו בברכה.


----------



## dori78 (19/4/15)

תפרידי בין חששות מהאירוע וחששות מחיי הנישואין. 
תכנון וארגון אירוע בסדר גודל כזה יכול להיות מעיק, בעיקר אם לא היית מעוניינת בהפקה הזו מלכתחילה.
אני מאוד מזדהה איתך בעניין הזה, רציתי להתחתן ברבנות עם ההורים והאחים בלבד ולהזמין 50 אורחים - חברים ומשפחה קרובה - למסעדה ובזה לגמור את העניין.
ההורים משני הצדדים לא הסכימו שנתחתן בלי להזמין את X-Y-Z לטקס עצמו ואז אמרתי - אם כבר עושים הפקה - אז בתנאים שלי.
זה מעיק ומציק, אין ספק. כשאת נכנסת לסחרחרה הזו של הארגון, מצד אחד את רוצה לשמור על שפיות ומצד שני רוצה ליצור משהו בלתי נשכח.
תזכרי דבר אחד פשוט, אני מזכירה את זה לעצמי כל הזמן:
*מדובר ביום אחד של לו"ז צפוף ומסיבה של 4-6 שעות.
אח"כ את חוזרת הביתה ומתחילה את חייך כאשה נשואה - וזה העיקר!*
לא משנה מה יקרה ביום הזה - זה רק יום אחד, מתוך חיים שלמים של זוגיות עם האדם אותו בחרת.

בכל הנוגע לחששות מחיי הנישואים עצמם - זה כבר עניין אחר, שאולי כדאי שתפתרי מול בן הזוג שלך.


----------



## T79 (20/4/15)

אני חווה את אחת התקופות הכי קשות בחיי 
אני באמת לא הייתי מעוניינת בהפקה הזו מלכתחילה. מהיכרות עם עצמי כבן אדם מאוד לחוץ, ידעתי שאני אגיע למצב הנפשי והרגשי שבו אני נמצאת.
העדפתי להתחתן בטקס אזרחי בחו"ל, בלי כל העולם ואשתו, ואם כן לעשות אירוע, אז מצומצם מאוד למשפחה וחברים קרובים בלבד, אבל לצערי נתקלתי בהתנגדויות מכל הכיוונים.  הבן זוג שלי מרגיש שהוא חייב להזמין המון אנשים, כי מזה לא נעים ומההוא לא נעים, והוא דופק חשבון לכל העולם, ואני כל התעצבנתי ואמרתי לו שהוא לא חייב להזמין אף אחד ושיירגע עם כמויות האנשים האלו.  עכשיו גם יש לי בעיה מול המדריכת כלות ברבנות בה פתחנו את התיק, כי היא לא אישרה לי את התאריך בגלל מחזור, שאין מספיק זמן בין סיום המחזור האחרון לפני החתונה ועד לתאריך החתונה וזה עוד יותר הכעיס אותי. היא רוצה שאקח את הגלולות האלו לדחיית מחזור, ואני לא מוכנה בשום אופן לקחת כי אני חוששת מתופעות לוואי כלשהן.
אז אמרתי בהתחלה - אם כבר עושים אירוע אז זה יהיה כמו שאני רוצה. סגרנו בסוף באולם שאני העדפתי עם הספקים שאני רציתי והאמת היא שהייתי מרוצה מזה באותם רגעים כי חשבתי שאני מתחילה להירגע קצת, עד שראיתי גם לאילו כמויות אנשים אנחנו מגיעים וזה התחיל להלחיץ אותי עוד יותר, בטח ובטח כשהתאריך הולך וקרב , ולמרות זאת, הכל סגור ומוכן  כבר. אני כל הזמן על מצבי רוח ומחשבות, וסיוטים, וזה באמת גורם לי , לצערי, לא להיות שלמה עם כל התהליך הזה בכלל.  אני לא מצליחה להשתחרר ולשחרר.  כולם אומרים לי תפסיקי, תירגעי, הכל יהיה בסדר, ולא באמת מבינים מאיפה זה בא. אני מרגישה כאילו החתונה הזו נעשית בכפייה בצורה שלא רציתי שתיעשה,  וזה לא אמור להיות ככה. לפעמים אני מרגישה שגם בן זוגי שאני באמת מאוד אוהבת אותו, גם לא מבין אותי. מבחינתו הכל בסדר והוא הכי אדיש בעולם.


----------



## Ruby Gem (20/4/15)

תראי, יש פה שתי אופציות 
הראשונה -
היא לשבור את הכלים. כלומר, לבטל כל מה שתכננתם ולעשות משהו אחר.
אבל ברור שזה לא ריאלי, למרות שהכל אפשרי.

האופציה השניה-
היא לקחת נשימה עמוקה ולהחליט שאת מתמודדת עם זה ותזרמי עם מה שיהיה.
לכל אחת, במידה זו או אחרת - יש תחושות של "הייתי רוצה שזה יהיה כך" או "הייתי רוצה שזה היה אחרת". 
מאחר ואתם כבר בשלב הכל כך קרוב - תנסי לחשוב על הדברים החיוביים ופשוט להחליט - שזה רק ערב אחד ואת תעברי אותו בכיף.

אגב-
למדריכת כלות - תגידי לה שאת לוקחת גלולות. היא לא חייבת לדעת את האמת.


----------



## dori78 (21/4/15)

הלוואי שהייתי יכולה לבוא ולחבק אותך עכשיו. 
מאחר ולא מתחשק לי להתחיל את חיי הנישואים במריבה עם אמא שלו ואמא שלי - אני מפיקה מסיבה שלא באמת מתחשק לי להיות בה.
תחשבי על זה ככה:
אם כבר הכריחו אותך להפיק מסיבה - שזה לפחות יהיה עם הספקים שאת בחרת, כאלה שתהיי מרוצה מהתוצאה שהם יתנו.
קחי אוויר ובכל בוקר תגידי לעצמך: ברוך הבא יום חדש, עוד יום שמקרב אותי ליום שבו זה יהיה מאחורי.

בקשר למדריכת כלות:
בגלל שאני מודעת לעניינים האלה, תכננתי מלכתחילה את תאריך החתונה לפי המחזור.
לפני חודשיים, לראשונה בחיי חוויתי אי סדירות ופתאום נבהלתי שאולי לא אוכל להתחתן בגלל זה, כי גם אני לא מעוניינת לגעת בגלולות.
התחלתי לשאול מה עושים וגיליתי, שיש דבר שנקרא "חופת נידה".
זה אומר שאם ביום שלפני החתונה את מתקשרת למקווה ואומרת שהיה לך פנצ'ר - אף אחד לא יבטל לך את החתונה,
פשוט יערכו טקס עם שינויים מינוריים, שחילונים בכלל לא ישימו לב אליהם.

אז את יכולה להגיד למדריכת כלות שאת על גלולות והכל בסדר, מקסימום תטבלי אחרי החתונה.


----------



## למיישכוחלזכורעוד (21/4/15)




----------



## T79 (22/4/15)

לגבי עניין המחזור שמטריד אותי מאוד 
קיבלתי מחזור באיחור של יומיים והמחזור הבא אמור להיות כשבוע לפני החתונה. איני לוקחת גלולות ואני חוששת מאוד מהכדורים האלו שדוחים את המחזור. כמו שציינתי בהודעה הקודמת, אני לא יודעת מה התופעות לוואי שיש להם. נכון שבכל תרופה או תכשיר שמשתמשים עלולות להיות תופעות לוואי, אבל מעולם לא קרה לי שום דבר  עם תכשירים או תרופות שהשתמשתי לכל מיני דברים,  אז אולי זה סימן טוב ? אני כבר לא יודעת מה לחשוב.. הראש שלי כל כך מנופח ממחשבות טורדניות מה יהיה ואני פשוט לא בפוקוס..אם כן אצטרך לקחת את הכדורים האלו בכל זאת, מתי להתחיל לקחת אותם ולכמה זמן ? קבעתי תור לרופאת נשים אבל גם אשמח שמישהי תרגיע אותי לגבי זה. אני גם מתלבטת אם לפנות לרב שלנו ולדבר עמו על העניין הזה, כי הוא כל כך בסדר וקשוב ועם ראש ליברלי , ולא איזה חרדי פנאטי אחד.. הוא באמת נהדר, אבל אני עדיין חוששת מה תהיה התגובה שלו, ושהוא יבין שכנראה תהיה חופת נידה, מה שאני לא רוצה. אז אולי עדיף בכלל לא לספר לו ולא לעורר עניינים  ? אגב, האם אני אמורה לביא לו אישור שעברתי הדרכת כלה ??


----------



## elinoket (22/4/15)

מנסה לענות 
לצערי אין לי נסיון עם הכדורים האלו, אבל אני יודעת שהם די נפוצים בשימוש לפני החתונה... אני מניחה שבטוח אפשר לקרוא ברשת מה התופעות לוואי, אבל הייתי ממליצה לחכות להתייעות עם רופאת הנשים שהיא אשת מקצוע ומבינה בנושא הכי טוב.
לגבי חופת נידה - לרב המחתן צריך להביא אישור טבילה במקווה, ככה שאם חלילה תיהי בנידה ולא תוכלי לעבור טבילה עדין תיהיה חופת נידה. (אם אני זוכרת נכון את האישור של ההדרכת כלות נותנים לבלנית במקווה אבל אני לא הכי בטוחה בזה. לא חושבת שנתתי אותו לרב בכל אופן....)
אז את יכולה להרגיש בנוח לדבר עם הרב כי גם ככה הוא צריך את האישור של הטבילה. אבל בנינו אני לא רואה כל כך טעם לדבר איתו על זה, אולי הוא רק ירגיע אותך לגבי הכדורים אבל זה משהו שגם הרופאת נשים יכולה לעשות


----------



## dori78 (22/4/15)

כל התעסקות עם ההורמונים הטבעיים היא משהו לדון בו 
בעיניי זה נכון בנוגע לגלולות למניעת היריון בשימוש שוטף וגם בנוגע לגלולה הספציפית שרושמים לבנות לפני חתונה.
רופאת הנשים תדע לענות לך באופן הכי מקצועי על השאלות, עדיף שתדברי איתה (אפילו בטלפון כמה דקות, זה חשוב לשלווה שלך).
אני העליתי את הנושא עם הרב שרשם אותנו לנישואים וגם עם הרב שיערוך את החופה, שניהם הפנו אותי כלאחר כבוד למדריכת הכלות.
זה לא נושא שגברים דתיים ששים לדון בו, פתוחים וליברלים ככל שיהיו...

ההבדלים בין חופה רגילה לחופת נידה:
1. בשלב הקידושין הוא לא משחיל את הטבעת על האצבע המושטת שלך, אלא "מפיל" אותה על אצבע שזקורה כלפי מעלה כדי להמנע ממגע.
2. גם את לגימת היין שאחרי הקידושין אמא שלך נותנת לך ולא החתן.
3. אחרי החופה אתם הולכים לחדר חתן-כלה, אבל אסור לכם להיות שם לבד. אפשר עם צלם.
מעבר לזה יש איזה עניין של לינה משותפת בזמן שעובר מהחתונה ועד שאת יכולה לטבול, אבל זה פחות רלוונטי במקרה של חילונים.
וכמובן שתצטרכי לטבול אחרי החתונה, כי לא תוכלי להשלים את התהליך ולקבל תעודת נישואין עד שיהיה לך אישור חתום מהבלנית על טבילה כשרה.

אולי שווה לך לשקול את זה. זה לא כזה נורא.

ועוד משהו:
לא שאני חלילה ממליצה למישהי לשקר, אבל מי שלא מתחברת בכלל לענייני המקווה יכולה בקלות למסור למדריכת הכלות תאריך "מתאים"
כדי ללכת לטבול בערב שלפני החתונה, למרות שעברו רק יומיים מאז סיום הדימום...
סתם לידע כללי - בזמנים עברו כל אשה היתה בודקת את עצמה וטובלת יום אחד לאחר סיום הדימום.
הסיפור הזה של שבעה ימים נקיים התחיל בזמן חז"ל, שכידוע לא ממש סמכו על נשים באופן כללי והטילו ספק ביכולתן לזהות את דימום המחזור ולספור יום אחד אחריו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חלק מעדות המזרח נוהגים כך גם היום. ההרחבה המטופשת הזאת של זמן הנידה אחראית להרבה עקרות הלכתיות, נשים שהביוץ שלהן מתרחש בתוך שבעת הנקיים וכתוצאה מכך הרבה נשים מופנות לטיפולי פוריות למרות שאין לכך שום הצדקה רפואית.


----------



## חובטת שטיחים (24/4/15)

בעניין המחזור לא הצלחתי להבין אם את דתיה או שומרת מסורת 
ואז *באמת* אכפת לך עניין המחזור (כלומר שאת אכן נמנעת ממגע פיזי עם בן זוגן כאשר את נידה), או שזה משהו שאת עושה כי זאת דרישה של רשויות הדת המחתנות. כי אם זה רק כדי לרצות את הבלנית ולא כי את באמת מאמינה בזה, את יכולה פשוט להגיד לה את התאריכים שהיא רוצה לשמוע (כן, התכוונתי לשקר...). לדעתי זה מסוג השקרים המקובלים, ואם גם בחיים האמיתיים אחרי החופה אין בדעתך לשמור נידה, אז למה מלכתחילה לעשות את כל ההצגה שכאילו איכפת לך העניין.
אם זה עניין עקרוני לך באמת, אז תתייעצי עם רופא נשים, הוא יתן לך את ההנחיות הכי נכונות.


----------



## T79 (24/4/15)

אני לא דתיה ולא שומרת מסורת ולא שומרת נידה 
יש לי בעיה מול המדריכת כלות, שלא נתתי לה לצערי את התאריכים שהיא רצתה לשמוע.. אני חשבתי שיש מרווח של מספיק זמן, רק שלא ידעתי שהוא אמור להיות כפול זמן...
או שפשוט גם לא לספר לרב על הבעיה הזו מלכתחילה ולמנוע בעיות. אני כ"כ התעצבנתי על העניין הזה שאפילו גם להדרכת כלות אני לא מוכנה ללכת !


----------



## חובטת שטיחים (25/4/15)

אז עכשיו כשאת יודעת מה התאריכים שהם רוצים לשמוע 
תגידי להם אותם. אם יגידו שבפעם הקודמת אמרת משהו אחר אז תגידי שהתבלבלת או שהרופא נתן לך כדורים או שמאוחר מידי כי את כבר ממילא בהריון... האמת לא נראה לי שמישהו הולך להתעניין בזה. פשוט תגיעי למקווה, תטבלי ותחתימי ת'בלנית... 
כולם מכירים את השטיקים האלו אף אחד לא באמת מצפה שתשני תאריך של חתונה או שתספרי את כל האמת...


----------



## dori78 (25/4/15)

יקירתי, קחי אוויר. 
אם ביום שלפני החתונה את כבר בטוח אחרי המחזור, אין שום בעיה.
תגידי למדריכת הכלות תודה רבה על ההדרכה, תספרי לה שבזכותה הלכת לרופאת נשים וקיבלת גלולות מתאימות. היא לא צריכה לדעת את האמת.
לכי למקווה ותגידי להם שעשית הכל לפי ההוראות של מדריכת הכלות, תטבלי, תקבלי את האישור החתום ותגמרי עם זה.
את לא יכולה "לא לספר לרב על הבעיה הזו מלכתחילה ולמנוע בעיות" כי הרב לא יחתן אותך בלי לראות אישור טבילה מהמקווה, אלא אם מדובר בחופת נידה.
מעטים הרבנים שלא מבקשים לראות את האישור וגם מי שלא מבקש לא יודה בזה בקול רם מבעוד מועד, כך שאין לך הרבה אפשרויות.

ותזכרי:
כל יום חדש שמגיע מקדם אותך ביום נוסף ליום שאחרי כל הבלאגן...


----------



## T79 (25/4/15)

אגב, זה פחות בגלל עניין הרבנות, אלא יותר כי זה גם לא נעים 
להיות במחזור בחתונה בשמלה הלבנה של כמה שכבות שלובשים...


----------



## dori78 (25/4/15)

את ההערה האחרונה שלך לא הבנתי. 
לפי מה שכתבת קודם, את אמורה לסיים את המחזור יום-יומיים לפני החתונה וזה לא יספיק לך כדי לספור שבעה נקיים לפי הכללים.
עכשיו את אומרת שתהיי במחזור בחתונה? זה עדיין לא ביג דיל, אלא אם את לא משתמשת בטמפונים.
למה כמה שכבות? גרביון שקוף זה שכבה אחת, לא זכור לי שבשמלה יש משהו שצמוד לך בין הרגליים...


----------



## T79 (26/4/15)

אני אמורה לקבל בערך שבוע לפני החתונה, אבל בגלל כל הסטרס 
אני כבר לא בטוחה בכלל מתי זה יגיע...


----------



## יפה בוקבסקי (26/4/15)

באתי מהראשי, לגבי הדרכת כלות, למה שפשוט לא תגידי לה בסדר 
וזהו? זה לא שאת באמת חייבת לקחת את הגלולות ורוב הכלות החילוניות בכלל לא מסגירות את יום המחזור האמיתי שלהן.


----------



## יוצרת עתיד (13/5/15)

באתי מהראשי 
מה שאת מתארת..
&nbsp
אולי יש לך פחד קהל/פחד במה?
&nbsp
נו הדימיון הזה שמעל 300 איש פלוס מינוס יסתכלו עלייך כשאת בחופה
כשאת רוקדת עם בעלך וכו..
&nbsp


----------



## elinoket (20/4/15)

מנסה לענות... 
האמת שאצלי לפחות זה לא היה כזה קיצוני. ברור שהיה לחץ וסטרס וסף הדמעות היה יותר רגיש, אבל נשמע שאת חווה את כל העניין כטראומה.
אני חייבת לשאול האם זה רק בגלל החתונה הגדולה? או שאולי את לא כל כך שלמה לגבי להתחתן בכלל?
אם זה באמת פשוט לחץ, למה שלא תתנחמי אצל אמא או חברות? אין כמו מילה טובה, במיוחד ממישהי שאת אוהבת וכבר עברה את זה לפניך.
תנסי לעבור את היום בצורה שתעשה לך טוב ואל תחשבי על אחרים חוץ ממך באותו היום ותזכרי שזה אירוע של כמה שעות שהמהות שלו היא כיף ושמחה, כמו מסיבה גדולה


----------



## dori78 (20/4/15)

זה לא כזה פשוט. 
אם החברות שלי עברו את זה באופן שונה ממני - הן לא יידעו לתמוך בי, כי הן לא מבינות בכלל מה עובר עלי.
לתחושתי, המהות של האירוע היא הצגה מטופשת לקהל של אנשים שאני מזמינה מטעמי נימוס ולא כי אני באמת רוצה.
אני רציתי להתחתן ברבנות בלי כל ההצגות האלה, להתאפר ולהסתרק לבד וללבוש שמלה לבנה שיש לי מגיל 20 (כן, היא עולה עלי).
אני לא חושבת שיש לי ולו חברה אחת (או אפילו מכרה) שמבינה את הלחץ שלי בכל הנוגע להפקה של הדבר הזה.

אני מאוד שלמה לגבי החתונה עצמה, לגבי קשירת החיים שלי בחיים של אדם אחר, כולל המשפחה שלו.
זה לא אומר שאני מוצאת את המסיבה (אנחנו לא אנשי מסיבות באופן כללי) כמשהו שהוא כיף.


----------



## למיישכוחלזכורעוד (20/4/15)

בדיוק כך! 
המסיבה היתה בסדר, אולי אנשים שאוהבים מסיבות בכללי ימצאו בזה משהו מרגש. אותנו זה די משעמם ובמרחק של הזמן -  אנחנו נשואים כבר כמה עשורים - למרות שזה שימח את המשפחות שלנו, אם יכולנו לחזור לא היינו עושים זאת שוב. כל כך מיותר היה לנו להיות שחקנים בהצגה ה הזאת. גם לפני הרגשנו ככה וכולם אמרו "אתם תראו שבסוף גם אתם תתרגשו ותשמחו שיש לכם את הזכרונות וזה היום המאושר בחייכם ובלה בלה בלה בלה " אבל זה לא קרה. לא התרגשנו במיוחד, ההתעסקות לא היתה מהנה ובעיקר מלחיץ. רצינו לשמח את המשפחה והם אכן שמחו . אחרי הטכס הזה שום דבר לא פתאום השתנה והזכרון של ערב אחד הוא שולי ותפל לעומת זכרונות באמת משמעותיים של החיים המשותפים על פני השנים.


----------



## elinoket (20/4/15)

אני יודעת... 
ואם היא היתה עוד בשלב התכנונים הייתי מייעצת לה ללכת עם הלב שלה ולעשות אירוע קטן
אבל מכיוון שהחתונה אוטוטו, משמע נסגר כבר אולם ורשימת מוזמנים, אני רק מנסה לגרום לה להסתכל על זה בצורה חיובית (כמו מסיבה כיפית).


----------



## dori78 (21/4/15)

קצת נאיבי, את לא חושבת? 
זה כמו לנסות לשכנע ילד לפני חיסון להסתכל על זה בצורה חיובית:
הדבר החיובי היחיד בזה הוא שבשלב מסוים זה ייגמר.


----------



## למיישכוחלזכורעוד (21/4/15)

עדיף פשוט להכיר בקושי ולהביע אמפתיה 
לא כדאי להגיד "לא נורא, אתם תראו שבסוף תהנו וזה יהיה כיף"  כי מה לעשות, יש אנשים שבסוף עדיין לא יהנו ולא יהיה להם כיף  וזו אחת האמירות המעצבנות גם אם הכוונה מאחוריה טובה. מה שכן לקחתי איתי זו הידיעה ששמחתי אנשים שהיום הם כבר לא פה ברגעים משמעותיים וגם זה משהו כי בעצם בשבילם עשינו את זה


----------



## elinoket (21/4/15)

אני חושבת... 
שניסיתי לעזור בצורה שנראתה לי לנכון, ומסיבה לא ברורה החלטת להינעל על זה שזאת דרך גרועה.
בסופו של דבר ניסיתי לעזור (בין אם בצורה מוצלחת יותר או פחות), אז בואי פשוט נמשיך הלאה בבקשה כי אין טעם להמשיך להתדיין על זה


----------



## T79 (20/4/15)

אני אציין גם שהייתי חיה טוב גם בלי האירוע הזה. 
אם אני אוהבת מישהו ורוצה לחיות איתו, בשביל מה צריך את כל הטקס הזה וטבעת ורב ? גם בשביל לעשות ילדים לא צריך טבעת ורב...


----------



## haych (21/4/15)

מזדהה איתך לחלוטין 
תכננו את החתונה במשך שנה. 
שנה שלמה שרובה הייתה סיר לחץ אחד גדול. 
סבלתי מכל שניה, בכיתי המון ורבתי עם בעלי בלי סוף.
מבחינתי - לא צריך בכלל להתחתן. גם ככה החיים שלי לפני ואחרי החתונה נראים בדיוק אותו הדבר, וגם כשיגיעו ילדים - לא חייבים חתונה בשביל זה. ואם כבר חתונה-אני רציתי אירוע קטן, רק עם המשפחה וקומץ חברים ובלי דודים רחוקים וחברים של ההורים. אבל לצערי זה לא קרה, כי בעלי מגיע מבית מסורתי ומיושן, כזה שאין מצב לעשות אירוע בלי מאות אנשים, ושחייבים לשים חומוס על השולחן כי אחרת איך החברים של ההורים יסתכלו עליהם בעבודה, ושלא יגידו חלילה שזאת הייתה חתונה אשכנזית... הרגשתי שמשתלטים לי על החתונה ושאני לא יכולה לעשות שום דבר ממה שאני רוצה. גם ככה האירוע הזה מיותר בעיניי, אז אם כבר לחגוג-לפחות שזה יהיה בדרך שלי! בעלי מאוד מרצה את המשפחה שלו, ובגלל זה הרגשתי ממש לבד. שזו אני נלחמת בו ובמשפחה שלו.
כ"כ הרבה פעמים לאורך הדרך רציתי לפרק הכל וללכת להתחתן ברבנות רק שנינו ועדים. 
בשבוע שלפני החתונה בעלי ואני כמעט ולא דיברנו, כי כל משפט הוביל לריב אז עדיף היה פשוט לשתוק. הייתי לבד עם עצמי ועם המחשבות שלי, והתחלתי להשליך את כל הרע שאני מרגישה על בעלי. פתאום כל דבר קטן שאני לא אוהבת בו הפך להיות בלתי נסבל, והרגשתי שהחיים לצידו יהיו סיוט. שלושה ימים לפני החתונה - היה מוצאי כיפור ואני לאורך כל יום כיפור התבחבשתי במחשבות על עצמי - נפגשנו כי רציתי להפרד. שלושה ימים לפני החתונה, הכל כבר כמעט מוכן - והיינו שבריר שניה מפירוק החבילה. 
בסוף התחתנו והכל בסדר  אנחנו שנה וחצי אחרי, וכמה שלא רציתי את האירוע הזה-זה היה היום הכי כייפי בחיים שלי.
ןרק בדיעבד הבנתי שכל המחשבות הרעות של החיים הקשים שהולכים להיות לי עם בעלי הם הקצנה של רגשות שעלו לי בגלל "רגליים קרות". לא פחדתי מהחיים עם בעלי, פחדתי מעצם החתונה עצמה.

למה אני מספרת לך את זה, למרות שהסיפור שלנו והנסיבות שהובילו לדכאון שונות?
כדי שתביני שאת לא לבד. כמו שאמרת, הרבה כלות חוות את זה ו-וואלה? אין הרבה מה לעשות. רק לחשוב על זה שמדובר באירוע של בסך הכל כמה שעות, ושבקרוב מאוד זה יהיה מאחורייך. ההתרגשות כבר תבוא מעצמה  אולי עכשיו קשה לך לדמיין את זה קורה, אבל קשה לי מאוד להאמין שכשתפגשי עם בן זוגך ביום החתונה לא תרגישי כלום. יש תחושה של היי מטורף, וכלות מקבלות הרבה מחמאות, מי לא תיהיה מאושרת לשמוע כל היום כמה היא יפה??
מישהי שעבדה איתי ומאוד הזדהתה איתי, אמרה לי לבחור את המלחמות שלי. כשהייתי בעמדה שלך, של תכנון החתונה, זה היה נראה לי לא הגיוני. זה האירוע ש-ל-י! למה שאני אבחור את המלחמות שלי? בא לי להלחם על הכל! זה בכלל לא צריך להיות עניינו של אף אחד! בדיעבד-היא צדקה בכל מילה. אם תוותרי על הדברים שפחות מפריעים לך, יהיה לך יותר קל עם הדברים שכן חשובים לך, כי את מראה לצד השני שאת עושה ויתורים והוא מרגיש שהוא צריך לעשות גם.

עוד מעט הימים הקשים יהיו מאחוריך, וישארו לך רק הזכורנות הטובים של החתונה. 
אגב, את העצה של החברה של לבחור את המלחמות לא הצלחתי ליישם כשהייתי במעגל הלחץ של החתונה, אבל אני מיישמת אותה כמעט כל יום בחיים שלנו כזוג נשוי. חתונה היא יום אחד, נישואין הם חיים שלמים - *וזה *המקום להשקיע בו את האנרגיות.
בהצלחה, מזל טוב, ותחזיקי מעמד


----------



## למיישכוחלזכורעוד (21/4/15)

השאלה אם התכתיבים מסתיימים בחתונה 
אצלנו יש כמה זוגות במשפחה שהבעל או האישה סבלו מתופעת ה"מרצה" ואלו שנענו שוב ושוב לתכתיבים של ההורים , לא של שימו חומוס על השולחן אבל סגנון דומה - המשיכו לבלוע עוד הרבה צפרדעים עד עצם היום הזה, למרות שחלפו עשרות שנים, זה דפוס התנהגות שלא פתאום נעלם יום אחרי החופה. מתערבים ומעירים בכל נושא, התנהלות הכספית, בקריירה, בחינוך של הילדים, בכל דבר, כל הזמן צריך להתחשב בהם כי מה יגידו ולא נעים והבן / בת המרצה לא עומד מולם. ברגע שיוצרים את התקדים הזה שהם מחליטים ואנחנו רק "הילדים" הרבה יותר קשה אחרי זהלשים את הגבול מול משפחה דורסנית, והם גם משתמשים בזה ("אבל אז הסכמתם"). אז אנחנו לא מעוניים לבחור את המלחמות, אנחנו מראש מונעים את המלחמה כי הם יודעים שנתחשב בדעה שלהם רק עד גבול מסוים. טוב שמצאתם את שביל הזהב, זה לא פשוט!


----------



## T79 (22/4/15)

הבן זוג שלי הוא די מהסוג ה"מרצה" כפי שרשמת פה. 
בגלל זה לצערי, אנחנו לא עושים את התהליך הזה בחתונה אזרחית בלי כל הטררם הזה שרציתי להימנע ממנו.  עשיתי פה ויתור רציני בשבילו, שאם לא הייתי עושה, זה כנראה היה נגמר בפיצוץ. ולצערי, אני כן מרגישה שהאירועים האלו באופן כללי כן נעשים בשביל לרצות את המשפחה ובשביל להשוויץ ולהתפאר , למרות שהבן זוג שלי ממש לא חושב כך. הוא רוצה לעשות אירוע ולשמח אנשים שעשו לו טוב בחייו. חשוב לי גם לומר, אגב, שלא  היתה התערבות כזו או אחרת מצד המשפחה לגבי דברים מהותיים כמו בחירת אולם או ספקים או עיצוב או תפריט וכו'. מראש אמרנו שכל דבר זה החלטה שלנו ורק שלנו , ואף אחד לא יתערב לנו. לא מדובר פה במשפחות דורסניות משני הצדדים, אבל עדיין כל פעם שחששתי מנסיון להתערבות פתחתי את הפה, כולל על הבן זוג ועל אמא שלו.
&nbsp
&nbsp


----------



## למיישכוחלזכורעוד (26/4/15)

אוף, נשמע קשה 
אני הייתי בצד ההפוך, הדבר היחידי  לי שהיה מהותי  בחתונה זה שהיא תהיה בלי רבנות ודברים כמו תפריט או עיצוב לא עניינו אותי בכלל אולי כי גם בכללי הם לא מעניינים אותי. התחפשתי לכלה והלכתי עם אחיות שלי ואמא לחפש שמלה, רק כי הם רצו, אותי זה לא ממש עניין. ועשיתי את כל ההצגה כדי לשמח את המשפחה אבל רבנות זה משהו שלא מתפשרים עליו מבחינתי. אולי הוא עוד מתי להגיד לא ובהמשך התחושה תשתפר.


----------



## elinoket (21/4/15)

מובן לחלוטין.... 
אבל את צריכה לשאול את עצמך האם את רוצה עכשיו לבטל את הכל עם כל ההשלכות של זה?
רק את יודעת את התשובה לזה.
אם התשובה היא לא, אז תנסי להנות מהדברים הטובים, אלא שאת נהנת מהם (אולי זה המדידות של השמלה? אולי זה המחשבה על זה שתיהיו זוג נשוי? כל אחת ומה שמעודד אותה).
וכמו שאמרתי, ביום עצמו תעשי רק מה שטוב לך - אם בא לך להיות כל הקבלת פנים בחדר ולא להגיד שלום, לכי על זה. בא לך שהחתונה תסתיים ב12? סמני לתקליטן להוריד את הקצב.
ממש צר לי שככה את חווה את האירוע, אבל תנסי לצלוח אותו בדרך החיובית ביותר


----------



## T79 (22/4/15)

אני מנסה להתעודד עם הדברים הטובים 
אני אוהבת את המדידות של השמלה שלי שהיא באמת מיוחדת, אני אוהבת מאוד את הטבעת המדהימה שקנינו לי שבא לי מאוד כבר לענוד אותה, אני שמה לי ברדיו שירים קצביים וכיפיים שאני רוצה שיהיו החתונה. זה קצת מעודד , אבל לא לאורך זמן..


----------



## יפה בוקבסקי (26/4/15)

אם את לא צריכה טבעת ורב מדוע לא לעשות הסכם אצל עורך דין 
ולסגור עניין?


----------



## T79 (26/4/15)

כי לבן זוג שלי יש ראש מקובע, וכי הוא יעשה דברים לפי המסורת 
ואיך שצריך לעשות אותם, ולא יסטה ויפתח את הראש גם לדברים אחרים שהם מחוץ למה שמקובל ומחוץ לנורמות החברתיות....


----------



## יפה בוקבסקי (26/4/15)

עושה רושם שאת רק מתחילה להלחם על מקומך בזוגיות הזו 
בהצלחה


----------



## חובטת שטיחים (24/4/15)

עצה שאם תצליחי ליישם אותה, יהיה לך יותר קל כל החיים... 
אומרים שאפילו החייל הכי אמיץ לא יכול להילחם ביותר מחזית אחת, לכן *תבחרי את המלחמות שלך. הם רוצים חתונה גדולה? שהם יתמודדו עם זה.* זאת לא המלחמה שלך.
אם, כמו שאת כותבת, כל נושא החתונה לא ממש חשוב לך או מעניין אותך, אז  את צריכה לקבל את זה שאת עושה את זה רק כדי לשמח את המשפחה ולרצות אותם (שזה בסדר גמור לעשות לפעמים) ו*להרפות לחלוטין מכל העניין. *תודיעי לבן זוגך, להורים שלך ולחמים שלך לעתיד שאת מרגישה שהנושא גדול עלייך, שכל ההתעסקות בו עושה אותך מדוכאת ושהחלטת שמעכשיו את בוחרת *לא* להתעסק יותר בכל נושא החתונה ואת סומכת עליהם שהם ידעו להפיק אותה בלעדייך. את תתעסקי רק במה שכייף לך (שמלה, טבעת ואולי תקחי על עצמך עוד איזה קישקוש כמו פתקיות הושבה) ולחתונה עצמה תגיעי כמו אורחת, בלי שום אחריות ושום מחוייבות, רק בשביל הכייף! תחייכי, תצטלמי, תני נשיקות לדודות ותזכרי שגם החתונה הכי ארוכה נגמרת אחרי 5 שעות (גג).
לפתח קצת עור עבה וקצת יכולות משחק לא עושה אותך שקרנית או אטומה, זה עניין השרדותי.


----------



## T79 (24/4/15)

אבל למה כל החיים אנו צריכים רק לרצות את המשפחה שלנו ??!!


----------



## ronitvas (24/4/15)

כי כנראה זה חלק מהחיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל הדברים ישתנו בעתיד ויקבלו פרופורציות אחרות. גם סדרי העדיפויות ישתנו.
זה קורה לכולם... 
ואז הילדים שלכם יצטרכו לרצות אתכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חלק מהמעגל


----------



## חובטת שטיחים (25/4/15)

כי כבר התחלת ועכשיו אין כל כך דרך חזרה בלי לפוצץ הכל 
בפעם הבאה, כשידרשו ברית לתינוק עם 800 אורחים תשימי על זה וטו, אל תסכימי בכלל להיכנס לזה ותודיעי להם שהם יכולים לארגן איזו מסיבה שהם רוצים אבל התינוק לא יופיע...


----------



## למיישכוחלזכורעוד (26/4/15)

או עוד יותר טוב - תודיעי להם שלתינוק שלך לא מתקרבים עם סכין 
ואז תראי מה זה באמת לעצבן את המשפחה


----------



## למיישכוחלזכורעוד (26/4/15)

אחננו לא צריכים אלא בוחרים לעשות את זה 
כשמגלים שמחיר הריצוי גבוה מדי, מפסיקים. אצל כל המשפחה יש תעריף שונה


----------



## יפה בוקבסקי (26/4/15)

אנחנו לא צריכים, את בחרת בדרך הזו, תשאלי למה אני צריכה 
אני לעולם לא הייתי מסיבה גדולה אם לא הייתי רוצה בזה.
למה את עושה את זה?
כתבת שאת בכלל לא צריכה טבעת ורב ועם זאת את בוחרת כן ללכת לרבנות, זה משהו שאת צריכה לברר עם עצמך למה את בוחרת לבטל את הרצונות שלך


----------



## T79 (26/4/15)

לצערי יש אילוצים.. זו פשרה שנאלצתי לעשות למען הבן זוג 
אחרת כנראה היה פיצוץ..  גם לי זה מפריע ואוכל אותי מאוד שהרצונות שלי התבטלו פה, למרות שמהתחלה הבעתי את הרצונות שלי והמחשבות שלי והדעות שלי ועשיתי את המרד שלי. לא תמיד לצערי אנחנו מקבלים את מה שאנחנו רוצים. בהחלט לקח לעתיד..


----------



## דניניויורק (29/4/15)

אנחנו לא חייבים כלום, אנחנו אמורים לרצות לרצות אותם 
לא חייבים, זה שני דברים שונים לגמרי.


----------



## ronitvas (24/4/15)

זה בדיוק מה שאני עשיתי! מסכימה לחלוטין


----------



## קליספרה (26/4/15)

היי הגעתי מהראשי 
ואני עונה אחרי שקראתי את דבריך ואת כל התגובות בעניין רב ואני לא הולכת לנגב לך את הדמעות
&nbsp
אני מבינה את הבאעסה, את אי הנוחות ואת הכעס על בן הזוג
אבל יש לי משהו לספר לך שאולי את לא מצליחה להפנים
החתונה הזאת - את בחרת בה !!!
&nbsp
יכולת ללכת על פיצוץ, יכולת להגיד לא, יכולת לוותר על נישאין איתו כי הוא לא מחליט לוותר במקום הזה - אבל הלכת איתו - וברגע שהלכת עם זה את בחרת - זאת החלטה שלך ולא של אף אחד אחר. את בחרת להתפשר תעמדי אחרי זה - ותחתכי את הדרמה או שתחליטי שוב ותסגרי הבאסטה.
&nbsp
אם החלטת ללכת איתו ואז את ממשיכה לנטור ולהתחרפן לאיזה חיי נישואים את הולכת?
נראה לך שזאת הפעם היחידה שלא תסכימו על דברים  ואז ככה זה יהיה? את תסכימי ללכת איתו ומאותו הרגע תגיבי בהיסטריה ובעצבים וככה תענישי אותו, תענישי את עצמך ואת כל הסביבה שלך?
&nbsp
בחרת ללכת איתו - כמו שאמרו לך כאן נשים חכמות או ששתחילי לעמוד אחרי הבחירה שלך ותתחילי להתנהל בהתאם או שתעבירי את האחריות לאלה שחשוב להם כל הטררם הזה ותופיעי לחתונה כאורחת.
&nbsp
כל עניין הרבנות - שקרי חופשי - את לא חייבת להם כלום - את לא מאמינה בממבו ג'מבו הזה אז מה אכפת לך לשקר וזהו - ואם תקבלי בחתונה אכן מבאס אבל לא אסון - כולה מחזור.
&nbsp
ומהסיפור שלי - גם אנחנו רצינו להתחתן במצדה בקרב אוטובוס של הורינו וחברינו הטובים. גם אצלנו ההורים לקחו את זה קשה מאוד - בחרנו להתפשר כי אנחנו אוהבים את ההורים שלנו וחשבנו שהטענות שלהם לא פחות חשובות משלנו - אמרנו להם תדאגו לכל תגידו מתי ואנחנו נבוא וכך היה
ומכיוון שבאנו להנות אכן נהננו באנו לשמח הורים של חתן וכלה והצלחנו בזה - החלטנו החלטה ועמדנו אחריה זה הכל - ושנינו ממש לא אנשים של מרכז תשומת הלב ושל ריקודים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&nbsp
אהה וזה היה לפני 32 שנה ובמשך השנים שאנחנו נשואים לפעמים חשבנו לזרום אם ההורים ולפעמים העמדנו גדר ואמרנו עד כאן - וגם במערכת היחסים בינינו, כל אחד מאיתנו היה צריך לוותר על דברים מסוימים - אבל ברגע שלקחת את ההחלטה משחררים ושמחים בעבור השני -  כי הוא/אני שווים לוותר בעבורנו - אנחנו עומדים אחרי ההחלטה ולא מייללים וגורמים לבן הזוג להרגיש חרא.
אם הינו עושים סיפור כמו שאת עושה מכל וויתור לא הינו מחזיקים שנתיים
&nbsp
&nbsp
&nbsp


----------



## anesthesi (28/4/15)

זה באמת הבחור שאת רוצה לבלות איתו את חייך? 
יש כל מיני טיפולים שאפשר לעשות, אבל אם את באמת מאוהבת בו ואוהבת אותו, ומצד שני לא רוצה ללכת ראש בקיר ולהגיע למצב פסיכוטי, אז אולי תלכו על משהו קטן יותר, רק המשפחה הקרובה?


----------



## למיישכוחלזכורעוד (28/4/15)

נסחפת קשות


----------



## T79 (29/4/15)

אי אפשר כבר לשנות את האירוע הזה למשהו מצומצם יותר, לצערי


----------



## anesthesi (7/6/15)

איך עבר?


----------



## T79 (24/7/15)

היתה חתונה מושלמת !


----------



## anesthesi (25/7/15)




----------



## Happytom (9/7/15)

אמנם מאוחר והפוסט ממזמן 
אבל רציתי להגיד לך שאת מקסימה, יותר אכפת לך מהגבר שאיתך מאשר השואו של החתונה.
לדעתי פשוט הלכת על משהו כדי לרצות אחרים, ולא הלכת עם שלך... וחבל.
&nbsp
לדעתי לא הייתי צריכה לוותר על שום דבר בשביל הבן זוג שלך, אל תבטלי את עצמך בשביל אף אחד.
&nbsp
&nbsp


----------

